#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  use Checkbox when not in presentation mode

## jeroenv

Hello,

Is it possible to adjust checkboxes by clicking on it in powerpoint when not in presentation mode?
Kind regards

----------

